# Carpathian shepherd dog (Ciobnesc Românesc Carpatin)



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the breed that Rogue is believed to have in her ancestry, I'm just curious whether anyone knows anything about them, or has even met one.
Stunning looking dogs


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

No idea about them but they are gorgeous!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Nothing at all, but had to comment on what a stunning dog. Sorry


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Just out of interest...did you get Rogue through Romanian Underdogs?
Naomi x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't know a thing about them I'm afraid; but would be very interested in hearing about what you find out - they look stunning .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Just out of interest...did you get Rogue through Romanian Underdogs?
> Naomi x


No, she came through local rescue FAITH, who got her mum through TORA (Rogue was born in foster care)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are stunning, Rouge deffinately looks like she has some in her ancestry doesnt she.

You have probably seen this I would have thought?

Carpathian Shepherd Dog


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> They are stunning, Rouge deffinately looks like she has some in her ancestry doesnt she.
> 
> You have probably seen this I would have thought?
> 
> Carpathian Shepherd Dog


Ooh thanks for that, I don't think I had seen that one


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> No, she came through local rescue FAITH, who got her mum through TORA (Rogue was born in foster care)


This guy is Romanian and potentially has some Carpathian sheepdog in him too - but who knows. He's at a rescue that I've done a bit of walking for - and where my dogs go to daycare...he's about 5.










Naomi xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Crikey! That photo is huge! Many apologies!
Naomi


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, he's handsome, what an intelligent expression he has there are some beautiful dogs coming over, it's just so sad they often have hellish lives


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of those Eastern European shepherd dogs are livestock guardians, so you need to ask Zaros who has experience with his sarplanninacs. They can be very suspicious of strangers and you need to make sure he has early socialisation, which you would anyway.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Crikey! That photo is huge! Many apologies!
> Naomi


You just wanted to make sure the picture wasnt missed!  Beautiful dog.

OP - I can't say I've ever heard of this breed, but they look stunning.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Most of those Eastern European shepherd dogs are livestock guardians, so you need to ask Zaros who has experience with his sarplanninacs. They can be very suspicious of strangers and you need to make sure he has early socialisation, which you would anyway.


Yes, we're taking her out to all sorts of different places, there's quite a few local dog shows in the next few months & after the success we had at the one we went to last Sunday we're looking forward to taking her


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

You could go to this link to read about Igor's (dog in the giant photo) characteristics if it would help...

Dog Rescue Charity, Sutton Fields Hull, A Superior Support Package for all Dog Adoptors

Naomi xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i know nothing about them but theyre really impressive looking dogs.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> This is the breed that Rogue is believed to have in her ancestry, I'm just curious whether anyone knows anything about them, or has even met one.
> Stunning looking dogs


I'm from Romania, so I had the opportunity to see a few. They are lovely, so big and furry.

From what I saw at the dog shows they are a little aggressive with other dogs, but the dogs shows in Romania are very different than the ones from here. 
There is a lot of noise and until last year double handling was permitted, so there were toys everywhere, people screaming and the dogs were very excited. It was only natural to trigger growls, barks or, rarely, fights. You can imagine the whole picture.

Usually they are used to protect herds of sheep, so they are aloof with strangers and other animals (like dogs). When we were going in the mountains, before starting a route I always called the mountain rescue to see if there are any flocks of sheep on the way because it wasn't recommended to go near the flock with a dog.

The majority of the dogs live with the shepherd and they are fed whey, cheese, meat (cooked), bread and polenta. They are kept in kennels near the house.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rottie said:


> I'm from Romania, so I had the opportunity to see a few. They are lovely, so big and furry.
> 
> From what I saw at the dog shows they are a little aggressive with other dogs, but the dogs shows in Romania are very different than the ones from here.
> There is a lot of noise and until last year double handling was permitted, so there were toys everywhere, people screaming and the dogs were very excited. It was only natural to trigger growls, barks or, rarely, fights. You can imagine the whole picture.
> ...


Thankyou for this, I will look more into the livestock guarding breeds & look out for traits in her as she develops. I have quite a few books that have a lot of information about them as I did an assignment on prey drive & how it was used to develop different roles in working dogs


----------



## Hooperclan (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. Just found this thread and thought we would introduce Summer.
She is a Carpathian Shepherd who was brought over from Romania last year as a puppy and is now just over one year old and, as you can see, she looks like a giant collie.
She can be a handful but is very loyal, loves our kids and definitely has the herding instinct.
As far as we know, her and her brother are the only Carpathians in the UK at the moment, but if anyone knows otherwise, we would love to hear from you.


----------



## lilypup (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Hooperclan, Summer is gorgeous! These are my three Romanian dogs who are Carpathian mixes  The OP has a Carpathian mix too.


----------



## radu (Feb 1, 2015)

Those interested in Carpathian shepherd dog can find more pictures here: https://www.facebook.com/?q=#/pages/Canisa-de-Vad/760959647252748?ref=bookmarks They probably belong to the older genetic lines which perpetuates some specimens still higher than the provisional standard of the breed. Measured at the withers 77-78 cm male and the female about 65 cm. Are taken from the sheepfold of the alpine zone of the Fagaras Mountains (Brasov county). These sheepfold remain up in the mountains even in winter. For this reason they have not obtained canine pedigree. The male has won two awards in competitions held between specimens Romanian sheepdogs. For details, those interested can ask me and I'll try to give you the information you need.


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have a Carpathian shepherd also (although I think he may be a mix) He is only 7 months old and had him for around 3 weeks  He is a little cutie. would love to hear from anyone with a Carpathian x


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

hch2k8 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a Carpathian shepherd also (although I think he may be a mix) He is only 7 months old and had him for around 3 weeks  He is a little cutie. would love to hear from anyone with a Carpathian x


Hello, I purchased a pure bred female from a breeder in Romania 3 yrs ago prior to her birth. I have a close friend in Bucharest that visited 3 breeders and. Selected one for me. I love visiting the Carpathian Mountains and have seen these dogs in action. We named our girl Dacia. She is awesome. Can't find anyone in the United States that have one. We live in Wisconsin in the country so she has lots of room. Would like to breed her to another pure bred.
Kind regards,
Bob


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rlmiii said:


> Hello, I purchased a pure bred female from a breeder in Romania 3 yrs ago prior to her birth. I have a close friend in Bucharest that visited 3 breeders and. Selected one for me. I love visiting the Carpathian Mountains and have seen these dogs in action. We named our girl Dacia. She is awesome. Can't find anyone in the United States that have one. We live in Wisconsin in the country so she has lots of room. Would like to breed her to another pure bred.
> Kind regards,
> Bob


Hi Bob, thanks for your reply. That's wonderful that you have pure breed. I would love to see some pictures of her  My Carpathian puppy was rescued from a romanian kill shelter and brought to the UK for a better life. He is a wonderful dog and loves his long walks. There are a handful of people in the UK with carpathians but are extremely rare. I am excited to see how he looks as he matures as his coat colour has completly changed colour in the short amount of time I've had him. I would love to have another Carpathian but they are just to hard to get hold of. Best of luck with Dacia  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Forgot I'd done this thread!

We now have 2 Carpathian mix street dogs- Rogue is 3, love her to bits but she's been an interesting learning curve! She's aloof with strangers & doesn't much like mixing with people or dogs outside her immediate circle, she's independent, & is keen & quick to learn IF she's in the mood. Her motivators vary from day to day.

Gypsy was completely feral, terrified of everything, but in the last 2 years she's come out of her shell & become a very loving companion. She looks more 'Carpathian' than Rogue, but in a smaller, 15kg package!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gypsy









Rogue


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

hch2k8 said:


> Hi Bob, thanks for your reply. That's wonderful that you have pure breed. I would love to see some pictures of her  My Carpathian puppy was rescued from a romanian kill shelter and brought to the UK for a better life. He is a wonderful dog and loves his long walks. There are a handful of people in the UK with carpathians but are extremely rare. I am excited to see how he looks as he matures as his coat colour has completly changed colour in the short amount of time I've had him. I would love to have another Carpathian but they are just to hard to get hold of. Best of luck with Dacia  x


Thanks, they have a thick winter coat that sheds in the spring. These are hardy outdoor dogs. We let her sleep inside when we get below zero f'. But she loves the colder weather. I will try to attach some photos from this morning.


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

hch2k8 said:


> Hi Bob, thanks for your reply. That's wonderful that you have pure breed. I would love to see some pictures of her  My Carpathian puppy was rescued from a romanian kill shelter and brought to the UK for a better life. He is a wonderful dog and loves his long walks. There are a handful of people in the UK with carpathians but are extremely rare. I am excited to see how he looks as he matures as his coat colour has completly changed colour in the short amount of time I've had him. I would love to have another Carpathian but they are just to hard to get hold of. Best of luck with Dacia  x


Romania is a beautiful country with incredibly kind people. Post WWII communism ruled with an iron fist. It last leader under this rule made up his mind that he wanted to payoff what his country owed to other countries. So they sold almost all food produced in country to other countries and rationed what little was left. He brought huge country populations into Bucharest to work in factories. But once they moved into the city, they had no place or means to feed their dogs. So they were left to fend for themselves. Hence, the incredible canine issue in Bucharest was created. Communism is gone, but much of its devastation remains. I am told by my friend there, that he believes it will take 3 generations for the country to heel itself. Dacia reminds me daily of this beautiful country and the wonderful people that make up Romania .
Kind regards,
Bob


----------



## lilypup (Jan 26, 2014)

Carpathian and Carpathian mixes are extremely easy to find in Romania. Hundreds of them are in the kill shelters. This is Hunter. Rescued from the streets at around 5 months old. He is now 2 years old. (I have no idea why the photo is sideways!)


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

lilypup said:


> Carpathian and Carpathian mixes are extremely easy to find in Romania. Hundreds of them are in the kill shelters. This is Hunter. Rescued from the streets at around 5 months old. He is now 2 years old. (I have no idea why the photo is sideways!)


Very good looking dog! They are impossible to find in North America and getting her out of Romania was very challenging and costly! But she is well loved by everyone in my family and this breed has some very unique features and personality. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi guys found this thread whilst searching for my Romanian rescue dogs breeding! Many said German shepherd x collie or husky or all! But his personality didn't match regardless of having a hard time in life. So I began to search and the only dog I see strong similarities in are the Carpathian shepherd dog and upon reading up on them many things seen to fit! So this is rufus he is 3 and was brought over from Romania about 14 months ago by a charity. 

What do you think guys? Am I barking up the wrong tree quite litterally? I'm dying to know! Please help as I want to understand my dog as much as humanely possible to give him the best life! He's my best buddy and I absolutely adore the ground this lad walks on xx thank you in advance xx


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

A couple of more photos  x


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rlmiii said:


> Thanks, they have a thick winter coat that sheds in the spring. These are hardy outdoor dogs. We let her sleep inside when we get below zero f'. But she loves the colder weather. I will try to attach some photos from this morning.


Wow such a beauty


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Hi guys found this thread whilst searching for my Romanian rescue dogs breeding! Many said German shepherd x collie or husky or all! But his personality didn't match regardless of having a hard time in life. So I began to search and the only dog I see strong similarities in are the Carpathian shepherd dog and upon reading up on them many things seen to fit! So this is rufus he is 3 and was brought over from Romania about 14 months ago by a charity.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I barking up the wrong tree quite litterally? I'm dying to know! Please help as I want to understand my dog as much as humanely possible to give him the best life! He's my best buddy and I absolutely adore the ground this lad walks on xx thank you in advance xx


Hi, you have a lovely looking dog. He has elements of a carpathian..


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you I saw a lady on this thread post a pic of her dog (the one led down) which if I'm right has the same legs as my dog unless the pic is blurry or urs mud? Haha (not the reason I suspect the breed however the only other dog I've seen with my lads spotty legs no other I've seen even of this said breed seems to have the spots) lol x


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Thank you I saw a lady on this thread post a pic of her dog (the one led down) which if I'm right has the same legs as my dog unless the pic is blurry or urs mud? Haha (not the reason I suspect the breed however the only other dog I've seen with my lads spotty legs no other I've seen even of this said breed seems to have the spots) lol x


Lol yes the picture of the dog lying dog is mine.. He does have spots on legs it's not blurred


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh Waw hi lol! Have you seen those before? Rufus has all four legs covered in spots lol x


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Oh Waw hi lol! Have you seen those before? Rufus has all four legs covered in spots lol x


Lol Hi  Yes I have seen them on Carpathians. My dog has four socks, all with spots on.. I have seen pictures from Google with these markings. x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been very intregaued about these sexy legs haha. I took him to a local show hoping if nothing else his sexy legs would wow the judges! He got 3rd in most handsome love his socks lol xx


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Oh Waw hi lol! Have you seen those before? Rufus has all four legs covered in spots lol x


 Here are some more pics of my dog.. He is now almost 10 months old


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> I've been very intregaued about these sexy legs haha. I took him to a local show hoping if nothing else his sexy legs would wow the judges! He got 3rd in most handsome love his socks lol xx[/QUO
> 
> That's lovely that he come 3rd.. well done


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

He's lovely awww is he part bred or full do you know? They seem to vary a fair bit from what I've seen xx or did you rescue him? X


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

I could eat him he's very like rufus


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> He's lovely awww is he part bred or full do you know? They seem to vary a fair hit from what I've seen xx


I'm not 100% sure to be honest.. He was really skinny when I had him and also had a very pale coat.. But as he is getting older he is filling out and his coat is getting darker... he looks around 90% Carpathian to me.. Only time will tell as he reaches maturity lol x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

A couple more x


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> I could eat him he's very like rufus


Aww he is very handsome indeed!.. The picture of him lying on the top of the sofa made me giggle as that's usually where me dog Harlem likes to lay . x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes my boy had no fur skin and bone so he's finally looking like a dog. He doesn't act like a normal dog though!!!!!!! He had to be with a Carer for 12 months for rehab and have two ops on broken legs, recover then I came along and he's my bestie now. He starting to play with a tennis ball but he wouldn't eat and is very frightened of people (not so much now I've been getting him out there) only just started barking but now growls at my eldest daughter every single time she comes home and other people as and when he feels like it! Doesn't do anything but the growl is there! I used to have to sit with him whilst he ate asif to say it's ok you can eat otherwise he'd starve! I tried for the first two weeks to ignore it but he was losing weight so I just pitch around the kitchen now where he can see I'm there and he's now scoffing his face haha! But I do have to be in his sight! I could leave a roast on the side and he would not touch it. He wants to go everywhere with me. He was a stray in Romania came over with a PAC of dogs yet he can get out my garden he's found a way he just has a little pee on the other side of the fence and comes back to guard the house and myself now that he's found his growl lol. He's like a picture of a dog you would not know he's there hence why I didn't believe the breeding everyone's been telling me. Very subdued and introverted but watching a
Everything listening constantly! Past or breeding? Who knows but I'd like to work him out so I know what's best for him and how he's bred so he lives a good life x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

He always sits opposit me on yeh sofa but I had a guest that night! Rather than sit between us oh no and the floor wasn't a option! He'd never had to share me before that point so he decided he'd sit above my head I was crying laughing lol x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you had much experience with the breed other than owning your Harlem? X rufus is my first Romanian dog x


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Yes my boy had no fur skin and bone so he's finally looking like a dog. He doesn't act like a normal dog though!!!!!!! He had to be with a Carer for 12 months for rehab and have two ops on broken legs, recover then I came along and he's my bestie now. He starting to play with a tennis ball but he wouldn't eat and is very frightened of people (not so much now I've been getting him out there) only just started barking but now growls at my eldest daughter every single time she comes home and other people as and when he feels like it! Doesn't do anything but the growl is there! I used to have to sit with him whilst he ate asif to say it's ok you can eat otherwise he'd starve! I tried for the first two weeks to ignore it but he was losing weight so I just pitch around the kitchen now where he can see I'm there and he's now scoffing his face haha! But I do have to be in his sight! I could leave a roast on the side and he would not touch it. He wants to go everywhere with me. He was a stray in Romania came over with a PAC of dogs yet he can get out my garden he's found a way he just has a little pee on the other side of the fence and comes back to guard the house and myself now that he's found his growl lol. He's like a picture of a dog you would not know he's there hence why I didn't believe the breeding everyone's been telling me. Very subdued and introverted but watching a
> Everything listening constantly! Past or breeding? Who knows but I'd like to work him out so I know what's best for him and how he's bred so he lives a good life x


Aww bless him, it sounds like he has had an awful time.. But he is clearly with the right person and i'm in no doubt that it can only get better for him x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you so much! Hes very loved now xxxx


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Have you had much experience with the breed other than owning your Harlem? X rufus is my first Romanian dog x


Harlem is my first Carpathian. I was much like you, I didn't no what he was when I had him and had to do a lot of research which lead me to this breed.. Harlem had quite a rough time of it also. He was in a kill shelter in Romania with his little sister when a Uk charity went and resuced them.. He's very lucky to be alive and i'm very grateful he is  He was scared of pretty much everything when I first had him, cars, roads, TV, the sound of planes, trains.. Now he is a different dog altogether and very confident and happy.. Couldn't be with out him, love my baby boy! lol xx


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Aww bless him they do go through a lot before getting to us poor things! He's a lucky boy  xx


----------



## hch2k8 (Jun 21, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Aww bless him they do go through a lot before getting to us poor things! He's a lucky boy  xx


I know but at least these lovely dogs have a happy ending  It was nice chatting to you.. Please feel free to post updates of your dog, it would be nice to hear how he's doing 

Take care xx


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Also my dog is 22 1/2 cm so quite small for a male from what I've read. However he was a stray like many others so wondering if maybe he's smaller than average due to being malnourished which we know he was x


----------



## Rufuscarrera (Sep 14, 2015)

Possibly even a runt lo,


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> A couple of more photos  x


Great looking dog! I can see some carpathian in him. Particular how he carries his tail, curled up an high. Here are some photos of Dacia, she is a pure bred carpathian. Three years old.


----------



## Rlmiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Rufuscarrera said:


> Possibly even a runt lo,


You are blessed. It is wonderful to see a dog that has had a hard past, have a second chance at a good life. As for Dacia, we interviewed three reliable breeders in Romania and my local friend made the selection. Then we waited for the mom to have her pups. Then my local friend picked a good female from the litter. Then we waited and his family cared for her until she was 3 months old and we flew her from Romania to Wisconsin , USA . Passport and much documentation. I relay this to you so that you are aware that our dogs have very different lives. So some of the behavior that you are experiencing is the breed and not the past. So they are a guard dog and breed to protect, herd, family, home. So Dacia sees people, deer, dogs, turkeys, rabbits, at insane distances and she alerts us by barking and acting tuff. At night, sounds set her off as well. But she is a teddy bear and loves everyone, strangers, all children, small or big. Other dogs, it's hot or miss, sometimes she loves em, others she will attack. She is the warmest kind hearted dog I have ever had the pleasure to know. I hope this gives you some insights.
Kind regards,
Bob


----------

